# Smoked BBQ Deer Tenderloin



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Started off grilling it with 2 ribeyes. I have to grill by the pool at my apartment complex and the grills are bobo. The tenderloin just wasn't cooking and the ribeyes were done. Brought them back to the apartment and cranked the smoker up to 275 and smoked for 30 minutes and glazed them with some homemade bbq sauce. Stuff was awesome!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good brother!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, they look great!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Some of the best venison meat, and this looks great. :thumbsup:


----------

